# Prom Help.



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Peeps.

My neice has a Prom on Friday 25th June. 
She really wants to go in a GTR.

Is there anyone in the Black country area willing to help out please? 

Costs will be covered.. 

Collection from Dudley.. Travel distance approx 20miles.

I'd appreciate if you can help a fellow GTR member.

PM me

Regards

Umar


----------



## Dtadaz (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes pm me.. I’m in stourbridge


----------

